# noch eine Runde spielen?



## Jürgen_ (28. Sep 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir ein kleines Spiel programmiert und wollte jetzt noch an das Ende eine Anfrage in die Konsole stellen, nämlich:
"Noch eine Runde spielen?" Ja oder Nein - bei Ja startet das Spiel wieder und bei Nein erscheint "Ende". Die Eingabe würde ich gerne auch gegen Zahlen und Sonderzeichen als Eingabe schützen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## temi (28. Sep 2020)

Jürgen_ hat gesagt.:


> ich habe mir ein kleines Spiel programmiert und wollte jetzt noch an das Ende eine Anfrage in die Konsole stellen, nämlich:
> "Noch eine Runde spielen?" Ja oder Nein - bei Ja startet das Spiel wieder und bei Nein erscheint "Ende". Die Eingabe würde ich gerne auch gegen Zahlen und Sonderzeichen als Eingabe schützen.


Gute Idee, mach das so! 

Was möchtest du jetzt wissen?

So als Tipp ins Blaue: Nimm eine while-Schleife in die du dein Spiel packst. Die sollte solange laufen, bis der Benutzer "Nein" eingibt.


----------



## Jürgen_ (28. Sep 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Was möchtest du jetzt wissen?
> 
> So als Tipp ins Blaue: Nimm eine while-Schleife in die du dein Spiel packst. Die sollte solange laufen, bis der Benutzer "Nein" eingibt.



Ich habe keine wirkliche Idee wie ich das umsetze 

Danke für den Tipp, ich versuche es mal.


----------



## Jürgen_ (28. Sep 2020)

Mit einer while-Schleife kann ich aber nicht arbeiten wenn ich es mit einer richtigen Abfrage: "Noch eine Runde spielen?" machen möchte oder?


----------



## temi (28. Sep 2020)

Jürgen_ hat gesagt.:


> Mit einer while-Schleife kann ich aber nicht arbeiten wenn ich es mit einer richtigen Abfrage: "Noch eine Runde spielen?" machen möchte oder?




```
boolean spielen = true;
while(spielen) {
    // spielen
    
    // am Ende Frage stellen und abhängig von der Antwort spielen = false setzen.
}
```


----------



## FreshDuke (26. Okt 2020)

Und hats funktioniert?


----------



## der_it_typ (1. Nov 2020)

Würde mich auch interessieren 

Die Idee klingt sehr gut, was ist es denn für ein Spiel?


----------

